# Colostrum Whey Boosts Immunity



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Colostrum Whey Boosts Immunity KLAMATH FALLS, Ore.???An extract from colostrum whey rapidly improved immune defense mechanisms in humans in a study conducted by NIS Labs. A double-blinded, randomized, placebo-controlled, cross-over human clinical pilot study found consumption of a bovine colostrum whey extract Immunel???, manufactured by Sterling Technology Inc., rapidly improved activation and function of immune [...]

*Read More...*


----------

